# Smoked Salmon Pizzas



## mish (Mar 20, 2005)

Had a craving for some smoked salmon pizza/appetizers. Here are a few I came across. Now I can't decide which to try. 

SMOKED SALMON PIZZA WITH RED ONION AND DILL
Red onion, capers and fresh dill make nice toppings. Serve the pizza with lemon wedges. 
Serves 6 as an appetizer.
Quick Wine Pairing: french chablis, american chardonnay, white bordeaux

1 10-ounce purchased fully baked pizza crust
4 ounces cream cheese, room temperature
1/4 cup minced red onion
1 tablespoon chopped fresh dill
2 teaspoons grated lemon peel
1 teaspoon prepared white horseradish
4 to 6 ounces thinly sliced smoked salmon

Preheat oven to 450°F. Place pizza crust on baking sheet. Bake until crisp at edges, about 13 minutes. Transfer crust to rack; cool to lukewarm. Blend cream cheese with next 4 ingredients. Season with salt and pepper. Spread cheese topping over crust, leaving 1-inch border. Top with salmon. Slice pizza and transfer to platter. Bon Appétit, December 1998, Maria Watson, Orinda CA - Epicurious ©2005
**********
Salmon Dill and Cream Cheese Pizza

Thin Crust:
1 packet active dry yeast
1/4 teaspoon sugar
3/4 cup warm water
1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt 
Topping:
8 ounces smoked salmon (can use canned)
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 clove garlic, minced
3 ounces fat-free cream cheese, cut into small chunks
1/3 cup thinly sliced red onion
2 cups fat-free shredded mozzarella cheese
2 tablespoons fresh dill, chopped
1 tablespoon capers, drained

Crust:
Stir yeast and sugar into water and set aside for 8 minutes. Mix flour and salt in a large bowl and add the yeast mixture. Mix until dough begins pulling away from sides of bowl and forms a ball. Turn dough onto a lightly floured surface and knead for 2 minutes. You can add small amounts of flour to the dough and/or surface if dough is too sticky. Roll dough into a 12" circle using a floured rolling pin. Spray a nonstick pizza pan or baking sheet with nonstick spray. Place dough on pan and pinch the edges to form a shallow lip.

Toppings:
Combine olive oil and garlic and brush evenly over edges of the pizza dough. Place salmon and cream cheese over pizza and top with red onion, mozzarella cheese, dill and capers. Bake 12-15 minutes or until edges are browned and slightly crisp. Makes 6 servings Serving Size: 2 slices ©2002 24 Hour Fitness USA, Inc. 
**********
I noticed this recipe doesn't give oven temperature. I would use pizza dough recipe of choice or store-bought prepared crust & use the toppings below.
FOODS OF THE SOUTH 
SMOKED SALMON PIZZA
YIELD: 1 small pie 
1 portion raw pizza dough 
Flour 
Corn meal 
Olive oil 

Allow dough to warm to room temperature 30 minutes. Sprinkle flour on a flat surface area and on a rolling pin. Roll dough to a 10” circle. Prick center of dough with a fork and brush with olive oil. Sprinkle corn meal onto a pizza peel, and place pizza on top. Slide onto a hot pizza stone, or sheet pan in the oven. Bake until golden 8 – 10 minutes. Remove pizza dough from oven and allow to cool. Top with the following ingredients. 

6 tablespoons sour cream 
Juice of 1 lemon 
1 tablespoon capers 
1 teaspoon fresh dill 
Fresh black pepper 
Sea salt 
1/4 pound thinly sliced smoked salmon 
1/2 red onion, sliced very thin 

In a small bowl combine the sour cream with the lemon juice capers and dill. Season with pepper and sea salt. Spread onto the baked pizza dough. Layer with slices of smoked salmon and red onion. Place a dollop of the dill sour cream in the center and garnish with fresh dill. Serve at room temperature.
**********
Smoked Salmon Pizza
1/2 8-ounce package Italian bread shells (one 4-ounce bread shell, about 6" in diameter) 
2 tablespoons whipped cream cheese 
1/2 3-ounce package smoked salmon, cut into bite-size pieces 
1 tablespoon minced red onion 
1 teaspoon capers, chopped 
parsley leaves, for garnish 

Preheat oven to 450 degrees F. Place one 4-ounce Italian bread shell on ungreased cookie sheet; bake 8 minutes. Spread hot crust with whipped cream cheese. Top with smoked salmon, minced red onion, and chopped capers. Garnish with parsley leaves. Preparation Time: 15 minutes Serves: 1


----------

